# New Member



## Da Hammer 601 (Sep 6, 2012)

Hello everyone, I am just joining the forum and I enjoy reading you guys threads and learning all I can. Ive only been in the game a couple of years and still have lots to learn. I am glad to be a member here and to be surrounded by people with good knowledge and experience. I probably want be posting alot but I will be here reading and soaking up knowledge. Thanks again


----------



## Arnold (Sep 6, 2012)

Da Hammer 601, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Z499 (Sep 6, 2012)

welcome, there is alot of good info on here. And if you love tranny's then feel free to hop over in the anything goes forum, if you don't like tranny's then you have been warned.


----------



## charley (Sep 6, 2012)

*

 welcome !!!
*


----------



## Da Hammer 601 (Sep 6, 2012)

Tranny's? Lol!!! Ok, thanks for the heads up Z499. Also, thank you charley. Glad to be here.


----------



## brazey (Sep 6, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Da Hammer 601 (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks brazey!


----------



## BBPowder (Sep 7, 2012)

Welcome to the boards!


----------



## ashoprep1 (Sep 11, 2012)

Welcome to IMF


----------



## maniac0614 (Sep 11, 2012)

Welcome!!!!!


----------



## Bout2getReal (Sep 30, 2012)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## AlphaMalePharma (Sep 30, 2012)

welcome


----------

